# No Warning Signs - Patches kidded- new pics added 3-15!



## jodief100 (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a due date for Patches of April 3rd.  It was based on when I saw the red mark on her hiney.  Apparently there was one earlier that I missed. 

She had no signs.  She was building a nice little first timer udder but nothing else.   Then I come home to 2 fluffy, dry dark brown baby boys.  She wasn't even in the kidding pen.  She did good!









My computer kept locking up... I will get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful color!  What a great happy surprise!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations!! What a nice surprise to come home to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2011)

Great surprise! Congratulations!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 10, 2011)

I love that color on your new little one... Well done Patches


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Mar 10, 2011)

I love the coloring!  So cute!  What a nice early surprise!!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW, what lovely little surprises!
I must ask... what do you mean by "the red mark on her hiney"


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats, he's cute.

I'm betting she means a marking harness.


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## elevan (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, she did indeed do good!  Congratulations to you and Patches!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 11, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm betting she means a marking harness.


Correct.  

I had a green one on Diaz for 3 weeks and then switched to a red for the next three weeks.  I think since Patches is black I didn't see the green mark.  The red mark wasn't very large, I think he was just "flirting" the second time around.  I wasn't even positive she was bred until she started building an udder last week.  

My Sweetie got home first.  He went up to the barn to check on the goats, walked into the pen and saw this little brown goat in with all the does. He looked at him and said "I don't know you, who is your momma?"  It took him a few minutes to figure out who he belonged to.  Patches is a % kiko and a bit wild, she doesn't like to get too close.  So he drug her into the kidding pen, put the baby in with her and then looked around and found the second one in the hay rack.  

We have had nice weather the past week or so, 50's and some rain.  She picks the day it snows and drops back down to the 20's.  Both babies were up, dry and nursing by the time we got home.  

They are doing good.  I found them snuggled together under the heat lamp this morning.  6 1/2 and 7 1/2 lbs.  Very good for a small first timer.


----------



## ladyluci (Mar 11, 2011)

Great looking kid! Our doe is also a first timer; and as I calculated, she will be kidding next friday....can't wait to see the new baby(s)


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask where I could find a marking harness, but I don't think I need one.  to "he was just 'flirting'"! My little Marly doesn't know how to flirt.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful!!! What a great suprise to come home too!!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 11, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 11, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I was going to ask where I could find a marking harness, but I don't think I need one.  to "he was just 'flirting'"! My little Marly doesn't know how to flirt.


Most sheep/goat/livestock supply companies sell them. If you're so inclined, you can make one yourself even. I think they are pretty handy, since I pen-breed. 

Congratulations on the new babies, so cute.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully I have plenty of time to look around for where I could get one... like hopefully not until next year's autumn! Unless we find a good quality, registered, blue eyed, buckskin or straight up chamoisee buck for free-to-cheap. I know... "Good luck with that one"... right?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in the barn trying to get pictures of the new babies and these two were just darling.  They would'nt hold still too much for pictures.  They were running around and jumping on everything.  Sticking thier little noses into all they could.  

They are a really dark brown color and just beautiful!  I wish one was a doe.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 16, 2011)

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 16, 2011)

don't ya love it when the do alright by theirselves!!!!! pretty babies.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG those white leg warmers are the CUTEST!  And what a gorgeous base color.  I'd of course have to call one of them Flashdance if they were mine.


----------

